
Do You Think Steve Wozniak Owns a Hackintosh? - thOwlMck
I&#x27;m wondering based on his natural tendency to tweak with hardware&#x2F;software
======
lebrad
Yes of course Steve Wozniak has a hackintosh, just like Mel Gibson's secret
bar mitzvah

------
gabeeg
Yes, but it is running off an FPGA

